
A modern way to build reactive Android user interfaces - krugloid
https://github.com/zserge/anvil
======
zserge
Here's a couple of posts about why Anvil has been recently rewritten and how
it works now:

\- [http://zserge.com/blog/anvil-breaking-
changes.html](http://zserge.com/blog/anvil-breaking-changes.html)

\- [http://zserge.com/blog/anvil-forge-
merged.html](http://zserge.com/blog/anvil-forge-merged.html)

Now it's more focused, more stable, and much faster.

